# Help! I need advice on food amount.



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have taken Lulu off commercial dog food, and I am feeding her meat and vege. in 80/20% proportions (not quite the raw diet yet, but we'll see in time). What I want to know now is how much to feed her? Before I just fed her the amount it said on the bag, but now what if I don't give her enough? I can't stand the thought that she might get hungry quicker between meals--especially in the middle of the night because I have only been feeding two times a day. I need advice on portion size and times per day with human food. Thanks so much!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would be really careful; as feeding a homemade diet that isn't properly balanced can do more harm than good.

I'd suggest checking out dogfoodchat.com, there's a lot of people on there who have a lot of experience with nutrition and should be able to point you in the right direction.

Chances are, you'll still have to do a little trial & error to find the right balance to maintain her weight properly. With raw diet, they only need 2-3% of their body weight a day. With dog kibble, it's a lot more. So anything in between is going to have the same variables. 

If you're already feeding 80% meat, all you'd really have to do is switch the last 20% of veggies to bone & organ and you're already there!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check out that website, and I am also adding supplements to cover the vitamins and minerals. What worries me is that she is going to her bowl and licking it and following me around or jumping and running if I go near her food bowl. I don't know if it is because she's hungry or this is some great-tasting new stuff and she just wants more.


----------

